# Hong Kong Breeders?



## JB1 (Sep 1, 2012)

Hi Everybody,

I just wanted to know if anybody has any information on Hong Kong based Maltese breeders?

My wife will be moving with me to Hong Kong in a few weeks and we wanted to start the process of looking for a breeder.

Thank you.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

No. We do know of two Korean breeders who produce gorgeous Malts. They ship to the US, I'm sure you could have them transported.

Google....Shinemore and/or Sunnydale....here is a link to a previous SM thread on these breeders.

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/56-breeders/113553-shinemore-sunnydale-maltese-us.html


----------



## woodele (Apr 19, 2008)

Hi JB1,
why not asking the Hong Kong Kennel Club? Just saying


----------

